# Drying brakes



## chris chappell

I reckon this is a difficult one but here goes.
I usually paint wheel hubs, callipers, back plates etc to give a good appearance. When washing the car use bilberry wheel cleaner with a set of wheel woolies to get wheel barrels spotless then pressure wash including discs callipers and hubs etc. 
I then like to take the car for a quick blast to get some heat into the brakes and dry them out so that they are not stood wet through and rusting.
I think that a lot of people will experience this but on returning from the run out the wheels become absolutely blathered with dirty brown water from the vented discs and need cleaning again!!
Any suggestions on how to prevent this would be appreciated.


----------



## uggski

Don't drive it. :lol:

Probably best to just leave it to dry naturally. The rust i normally get on the disc is very light and come off the first time you touch the brakes. Or you could get an air dryer to dry them off.


----------



## Surrey Sam

Could try using this.


----------



## chris chappell

*Thanks*

Thanks for that surreysam. I googled the stuff to see what it did, not far off doing the job but the brown gunk that I am talking about seems to come out of the inside of the vented discs due to centrifugal force and blathers itself all over the wheel barrel, it is then virtually dry after the drying out run and is a pain to remove. Don't like leaving everything wet as it is a weekend car so may be stood for a week rusting before it gets its next run.
I did say that it is a difficult one to solve!


----------



## twk333

Compressed air? ... and/or pipe cleaners?


----------



## macca666

As others have said you'll need something then that blows air either a compressor, pet dryer, leaf blower, metrovac etc.

If it's only occasionally and only for your brake discs a hairdryer would also do the trick. The last time my OH got a new hairdryer I stole her old one and it's now in the garage I use it regularly for blowing hot air to dry things :thumb:


----------

